# Another Betta Roleplay!



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

So I saw that Saphira101 had started a role play, and I thought that this was a fantastic idea so I decided to do one too! And instead of doing a simple conflict I want to do a fantasy role play *U* If you've seen my post on Saphira101's role play you'll see that I already have interpreted fantasy into her role play but I want to make a separate one on just fantasy and Silverbeam and his Kingdom. Ok, so first of all, you all should know basic information on Silverbeam if you don't already.
Name: SilverBeam
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Splenden
Tail type: Half moon
Color: Silver, diamond blue tips
Personality: A protective princely character, kind, warm-heated, trusting.
Noteworthy: Wild betta from river in Thailand.

Deep under the sparkling water of the Mekong River Basin in Thailand, there was a palace, a beautiful palace made of river plants, pebbles that littered the riverbed, and stray tree branches. In that palace and surrounding that palace lived a kingdom. The betta kingdom, called the Waterflash Kingdom. King Starswirl and the lovely Queen Moonray ruled over the kingdom. The king was a mighty and majestic ruler, he was very strong. The queen was beautiful, kind, and very intelligent, thought this didn't mean that she was weak, in fact the Queen was the strongest female in the entire kingdom. The powerful bettas ruled over their kingdom with grace and obedience. This was called the golden era. During this time the king and queen had two children. The firstborn, Princess Stardust, she was very graceful yet strong-willed and patient. The princess was the most beautiful betta in the whole kingdom, even more than the king or queen. In the next three years, Queen Moonray would teach her daughter how to be a queen, how to act, talk, discipline, etc. Those three years ended and the prince was born. Prince Silverbeam. He was very clever, determined, and strong, very strong, the strongest in the kingdom, and he was almost as beautiful as his sister. Prince Silverbeam was a strong-willed betta, like his sister. Silverbeam, sworn to protect the kingdom, the protector of the Waterflash Legacy, this is his story.

~~Silverbeam~~
I look up into my sister's eyes, we're in the courtyard and she's talking to me about her teachings and our mother and father. She's telling me about how our mother, the queen, has a lot of responsibilities as queen and how she'll take over when she's queen. I don't pay a lot attention to what she's saying but I do listen to the passion in her voice. My sister is so passionate about whatever she talks about. My eyes wander around the yard at the different river plants. A messenger swims toward us, "Prince Silverbeam, Princess Stardust, King Starswirl and Queen Moonray would to speak to you inside the palace. My sister stops talking and addresses him, "Yes, of course." I nod and follow her and the messenger back toward the palace. Two guards open the backdoors to the palace. My mother and father are waiting for us in the royal hall. "Stardust! Come, my daughter," my mother perks up. The two of them head off to the study. My father nods to me, "Come, son." I follow my father to the dining room. "As you know, you're are now 7 months old and tomorrow you will start your training to become head of the guard. I will assist the current Head of the Royal Guard, Lord Sunburst. I expect you to listen and work diligently. Understand?" I nod, "Of course, father." My father smiles warmly at me, "I have in you, son. I know you'll make me proud. But I do expect much of you."

~~ 9 months Later ~~
I'm making my rounds throughout the kingdom and outer palace when I see a dark school of fish headed toward our kingdom gates. I swim as quick as I can to the front perimeter of our kingdom territory. I was already too late the other dark colored betta had already broken in. The two front gate guards were long gone. How dare they?! "*WE ARE THE SHADOW MOON CLAN!*" I hear their leader boom. I swim and tell a nearby messenger to warn everyone. I swam back to the palace only to see my mother and have to collect the guards on the outskirts of the kingdom. I darted away as my mother screamed, "Nooo! Silverbeam! It's too dangerous!" But I continued swimming away. Once I finally made it back to the palace the whole place was battle after battle. We had met our enemy. Our golden era has ended. I raced around fighting any betta that challenged me. Suddenly I ended up in the study. There were at least 50 shadow moon betta in there so I hid behind a rock. I hid there and was forced to watch my mother die in front of me without making a sound. They were too powerful, if they heard me I would be a goner. They forced my sister watch and she broke in hysterical sobs and they started dragging her away. They were seizing the princess! My sister! I darted out from behind the rock. "Nooooo!" I screamed. "Someone take care of that pest." Their leader ordered. A bigger betta faced me flaring. And through tears we fought as my sister's sobs got farther and farther away. I eventually won but by then, I was so weak and my sister was long gone, along with the rest of them.

~~6 hours later ~~
The enemy betta clan had finally retreated and the palace was in shambles. All of my fins were damaged and bleeding. The pain was overwhelming and I blacked out.

I woke up to three guards surrounding me. I started crying uncontrollably. My sister was gone. My mother, dead. My father was alive and controlling the aftermath. We lost 200 guards, 2/3 our population, our queen, and the princess that day. As head of the guard I swore that I would bring my sister back home and get revenge on those who did this. I swore to protect my people. My kingdom. My legacy.


~~ 3 months later ~~
I was head of the search parties for the enemy clan and the princess. We had no luck. One fateful day there was a giant crash near the kingdom. There was a giant figure outside our gates. Humans. I swam out and told all the guards to get the citizens and bring them into the palace. I should have stayed because suddenly something is closing around me and they water around me starts to crash around. I thrown around, the motion is hard to bear, I suddenly black out. I was captured.

I wake up out of water yet in water...? I seem to be in a tiny container. Oh no! How am I going to protect the princess now? The kingdom? The bettas? I stay like this for many months when finally I'm taken to a river.
I'm thrown in to the water from that tiny plastic prison they once had captured me in and held me there like a hostage. The quick current catches me throws me forward some more. I can't seem to catch my breath. I'm dying. I'm dying. I'm...

Alive. I'm alive I have awoken. It takes more than that to kill the former prince of the Waterflash Kingdom! What am I saying?! Former? I still am the prince of course, just because I'm captured by humans doesn't strip me of my title! I'm a prince. Now and forever. 

I explore my surroundings it's quiet here not much to see unlike my glorious home. Small fish wander the river bed. The small and helpless bettas, I do not know them, but I swear to protect them against any evil. I'm a prince. I'm a protector. I will protect them. I'm watching some of the fish talk quietly. I notice one of them is a betta. It's purple with white- tipped fins. He talks quietly with the other fish, he seems quiet, almost shy. He's not a threat to me. I overhear them talking about why we were thrown here. That there's no use for us because we're not money-makers anymore. We're just useless pretty fish.

I have to find my way home! Somehow... I must, I need to find the princess and protect the kingdom! I will get back. No matter how difficult my journey...


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Mind if I join? I just joined the other RP and made my first post hah. I apologize, I may be a slow poster because of a semi busy schedule.
BTW: _LOVE_ the plot  

Name: Muse
Age (human years): 1 year and 6 months
Breed:Spendens
Gender:Female
Tail type:Veiltale
Color: Aquamarine Green
Personality: Layed back, sometimes feisty, wise, compassionate, cooperative, kind
Noteworthy: Was never a flashy breeding worthy betta but was adopted and after 6 months became boring to her owner and was replaced by a flashier male.


PS. Does the minimum of 5 apply here?


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Characters!
Name: King Starswirl
Age (human years): 7 years (<-- that's right he's a real oldie ;P )
Breed: Splenden
Tail type: Half moon
Color: Silver and Diamond blue with blue and navy tips
Personality: Strong, Mighty, Majestic
Noteworthy: King and current head ruler of the Waterflash kingdom

Name: Queen Moonray
Age (human years) : 6
Breed: Splenden
Tail type: Half moon
Color: Light purple and purple specks, white and diamond blue tips
Personality: Kind, intelligent, strong
Noteworthy: Deceased. Ex-queen of the Waterflash Kingdom

Name: Princess Stardust
Age (human years): 4.5
Breed: Splenden
Tail type:Rose tail
Color: Silvery and reflects all light and color, diamond blue tips
Personality: Kind, strong-willed, passionate, smart, graceful, patient
Noteworthy: Most beautiful in the kingdom, Future queen of the Waterflash Kingdom, is being held hostage by the Shadow Moon Clan, first born of the King and Queen

Name: Silverbeam
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Splenden
Tail type: crown tail
Color: Silver, diamond blue tips
Personality: Strong, protective, dutiful, determined, clever, fast-learner
Noteworthy: Defeated over 130 enemy bettas, prince and head of guard of the Waterflash Kingdom, was captured by humans and then released once more.

Name: Darkmist
Age (human years): 4
Breed: Unknown
Tail/fin type: Plakat
Color: Black, with vibrant blue "stripes", golden and grey tips
Personality: evil, strong, controlling, clever
Noteworthy: Head of the Shadow Moon Clan. Is holding the princess of the Waterflash Kingdom hostage.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Mind if I join? I just joined the other RP and made my first post hah. I apologize, I may be a slow poster because of a semi busy schedule.
> BTW: _LOVE_ the plot
> 
> Name: Muse
> ...


Hey! Thanks for joining! And thank you! And no minimum!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~ QUICK MESSAGE ~~
Yes, I did change silverbeam's appearance he is now a crown tail!!! If you read his bio in the first message or in saphira101's role play, it states that silverbeam is a half moon tail. Well now he is a crown tail! Ok, that's it!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Alrighty then 


Muse:

After being dumped here along with the others I have been trying to make the best of things. I still cannot forget the last thing I saw--my human's beautiful smile, as she dumped me into the river bed trying to hide the guilt and reluctance in her eyes. I guess I just wasn't _pretty_ enough. Pretty enough to be bred. Pretty enough to produce what little our kind is now worth. I gaze out of the leaves which I float in, bored, nostalgic, and with a growing pit of hate towards my owner within myself. I immediately spot a regal looking crowntail, who certainly was the the current center of gossip. He seemed different however, looking upon us with understanding, and a deep motive within, unlike the newcomers who were either scared or ready to maim our pitiful community.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome! I am_ so_ joining!!

Name: Celeste
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Plakat
Color: Metallic whitish with a light, very faint blue iridescence.
Personality: Kind, yet somewhat distrustful. 
Noteworthy: Sunbeam is her mate.

Name: Sunbeam
Age (human years): 1 1/2
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Plakat
Color: lemon-yellow and irridescent white.
Personality: Rather showy, but devoted to his mate, Celeste.
Noteworthy: None.

Name: Luna
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Halfsun
Color: Iridescent blue with metallic silver
Personality: Energetic, resourceful, smart.
Noteworthy: None.

Name: Draco
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Spade tail.
Color: Metallic silver and green.
Personality: Acts slightly arrogant, but this is just a cover-up for being deply hurt inside. Secretive, takes much time to gain his trust.
Noteworthy: None.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I dart through the icy waters for a moment utterly confused, trying to remember the event of the past couple days. Why did this seem so much cooler than home even though it isn't? Where am I? Why am I here? What happened? No! I need to calm down and think. I was at the kingdom. We had just gotten back from an unsuccessful search for her highness, Princess Stardust, my sister. I remember we doing our duties when suddenly my homeland was invaded my humans. I was captured by them while trying to warn the guards that protect the kingdom's perimeter. The humans... Humans...

Suddenly I'm in a little plastic cup again like I was for seven months before I was dumped into the river. The female human was trying to sell me and a couple others that were very flashy. I guess we really weren't worth anything any more because after seven months she took us to a river that a little familiar... It was the one I was taken out of! But I didn't recognize any of the landscape. I watched as she dumped every fish. I was the last one. She cried as if she loved me even though I was never hers to begin with. "He's so beautiful..." "So beautiful." Her male human partner walked up to her, "Come on just let him go, he's nothing to you. Not worth anything." "I know, I know," she sniffed, "But for some reason I'm attached to him, I think I'll miss him." I watched as silent tears flowed down her cheeks and she turned away guiltily as she dumped me from her tiny prison to a much bigger one...

I jolt up. Was I asleep...? That dream... I remember what happened now. I have to go soon... I need to find my way home. I'll get there whether I'm alone or not. I'll get there and I'll never give up.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Saphira101 said:


> Awesome! I am_ so_ joining!!
> 
> Name: Celeste
> Age (human years): 1
> ...


Yay! I'm glad you like it! Welcome to role play! Awesome, the more the merrier  btw, I like your characters!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I WANNA JOIN!!!!!! This is great!!!
Name: Mika
Age: 1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Spade
Color: Metallic green and blue
Personality: thoughtful, book smart
Noteworthy: Lived in a classroom and learned how to read, do math, ect. ( hey it's a fantasy right? ) Silverbeam, Don't forget to post on the other RP!!! I have a couple questions but I can ask them later.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Happyhobbit said:


> I WANNA JOIN!!!!!! This is great!!!
> Name: Mika
> Age: 1
> Breed: Splendens
> ...


YAY! Thanks for joining! And yea I will!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Mika~~~
The human tosses me into a river and walks away. I could care less, this was the person who's class decided to name me " Mr. Fish" I wasn't even a male. Oh yes, I was done sitting in a glass bowl, watching little brats learn their ABCs. I looked around. It was very warm in this river. Was I in Asia perhaps? China? Japan? Thailand? I saw more fish nearbye and a certain fish caught my eye. He was silver with diamond tips. " Silverbeam," I whispered to myself. A while back, the teacher had left the book near me and I was absorbed in the legend of the Waterflash kingdom. I was bent on finding it ever since. It HAD to be him. He looked exactly how I imagined him. His eyes had a proud, noble look in them, yet they seemed distant and sad. This must have been the mighty prince of the Waterflash dynasty, known for his military might, and his loyalty to his kingdom. I walked up to the prince.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I see the small group of fish I saw earlier, and they were chatting it up again.
I'm still listening to the conversation when something catches my eye. A large black and navy-tipped betta is swimming with a smaller betta. I flare, he looks evil merciless and I'm about to fight him.

I'm about to confront the betta when I see another betta swimming toward me. I turn to him. He's flaring and angry. I prepare myself for a fight. I'm used to this. It was my job at home. If he thinks he going to get me he's dead wrong. I've dealt plenty of enemies at the kingdom, and when I'm done with them, they're nothing but a couple of scales. If he's challenging me, it's not going to change. I'm a protector. I protect my kingdom, my legacy. No one will come between me and that, no one. And this fish isn't going to change that.

Before I can fight the light blue halfmoon the black crowntail rams into me and backs up satisfied. I shake it off as quickly as possible. The betta is stronger than I imagined, but I'm just as determined as ever to beat him. He doesn't no what he's up against. I lunge forward and bite into his fins hard. I didn't bite as hard as I could have but I wanted to know if he was the enemy. I push forward and ram into him as hard as I can and he looks like he's going to double over for good. I slam him into the riverbed and shout to him, "Who are you? Some kind of enemy?! Tormenting these poor fish?! I'm warning you AND your little guppy, I'll get you both!" I didn't want to hurt the small helpless guppy, but if he was with the enemy, I wouldn't have a choice.

I'm about to attack again when the blue halfmoon with a crooked back charges straight at me at me. We stood flaring at each other.

Just before I could attack, a huge dark shape flew over the water, and both of us knew inside that it was a bird, and that its mind was set on eating fish. We both darted in opposite directions, I behind a rock, he behind a clump of weeds. The bird swooped over the paddy without noticing us. He sighed in relief, and turned around. He ended up looking right into the eyes of a terrified red and purple veiltail. I could tell he's lost any desire to fight, but the small fish didn't seem to know that. He cowered against the clump of weeds, but he ignored the gesture. "Hello, my name is Manny."
I'm watching the two bettas from behind the rock. The one I was just fighting, "Manny", is talking to a red and purple pipsqueak. My fin hurts really bad but I've dealt with worse injuries at the kingdom. It's funny, really, these petty fish don't know the wild life of the kingdom. I bet they've never seen such a glorious place, I don't care if they lived in their human's mansion, there's nothing as beautiful as my home. I shake the pain of my fin as best as I can and make my way out from behind the rock. "Hey blue-face, pipsqueak!" I shout toward them, they turn toward me and the pipsqueak cowards in terror in aww at me, while blue-face glares at me, although he doesn't flare. "I understand you're not the enemy after all, considering you haven't eaten pipsqueak yet. I'm here to ask your assistance to the Waterflash Kingdom, which I'll teach you about. You up for it blue-face? Pipsqueak?"
Pipsqueak hides behind blue-face (Manny) he looks up a manages to squeak, "Uh... sure?"
Blue-face glares at me "My name isn't Blue-face." he says. "And his isn't Pipsqueak." He gestures to pipsqueak, who was now shrinking back a little. "I don't want to take part in anything that involves you, so leave me be!" And he swam away. Pipsqueak looks at me then turns around to watch his blue friend swim away, he looks up to me and stammers, "Uhh... Yea, me too... Sorry..." With that he turns around and hurries off to catch up with the blue betta, "Hey, wait for me!" He calls out. I look down and sink down to the river bottom. I'm all alone. I feel so cruel. How can I act this way? I'll never make it home. I'll never see my father, or my kingdom again. I'll never be able to save my sister. I think if my father was watching me right now, he would be so disappointed. How did I become so weak? I don't deserve my title as prince. I'm not a prince. Not anymore.
I decide to hide away in pity and shame when suddenly an aquamarine green female catches my eye. I stare at her for a while, she catches me staring and I turn away embarrassed and angry at myself even still. I slowly swim away. I look up to see a nearby cave. Perfect. The current drags my pitiful self along and into the darkness of the cave...


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

In the cave I met up with the black and navy-tipped betta and the little guppy. I remember I was just as bad to them. I look down. "I'm so sorry," I manage in a choked whisper. I turn around and dart back out of the cave. I look of into the distance of the river. _I can't believe things have come to this_, I think. I sigh, and blink slowly. I look up to see a very curious blue and green spadetail female swimming toward me. She looks like she knows me from somewhere even though I've never met her.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Muse:

As I continue to observe the regal crowntail, I notice another newcomer... a metallic green and blue spadetail. My attention is immediately diverted as I watch her within my plant. She quickly becomes intrigued by the regal crowntail with recognition in her eyes.
Suddenly, he is attacked by a betta(s). They flare at eachother and land deadly blows. I am about to intervene when I see the familiar shadow of a hunting bird. They both dart into a hiding place in opposite directions. I feel a wave of relief as I see that both are safe and that the bird has left. A terrified red and purple veiltail is greeted kindly by the blue betta. The regal crowntail, looking slightly guilty, invites the two to join him in a quest, something about the Waterflash Kingdom. The name sounds familiar...but I quickly toss aside the thought. The blue betta rejects the offer harshly-- and the small one quickly follows. I feel a deep sorrow within myself as I watch the blue tipped, silver crown tail slowly sink in dismay. Suddenly he notices me. For a moment, I 'm very startled and embarrassed. I had been watching him for quite some time, but had never approached him. We continue to stare sadly at each other. I have the overwhelming urge to help him in whatever unfortunate situation he may be in. I decide to emerge when he slowly swims away, being pulled by the current into a dark cave. I watch disappointed, and I reluctantly swim away.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Are we combining this RP with the other?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Are we combining this RP with the other?


Silverbeam said we were, so yup i guess we can if we want.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Silverbeam said:


> In the cave I met up with the black and navy-tipped betta and the little guppy. I remember I was just as bad to them. I look down. "I'm so sorry," I manage in a choked whisper. I turn around and dart back out of the cave. I look of into the distance of the river. _I can't believe things have come to this_, I think. I sigh, and blink slowly. I look up to see a very curious blue and green spadetail female swimming toward me. She looks like she knows me from somewhere even though I've never met her.


~~~Mika~~~
I look at him, my eyes shinging with amazement. " Oh my goodness it really is you! I heard your kind had mysterious healing powers! Is it true? Is your kingdom's government a democracy or a monarchy? What is your duty as a prince," I ask. I simply can't believe it is truly the heir to the throne of the Waterflash kingdom!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Oh man this is confusing, mixing this stuff up. Oh, well.:lol:




Suddenly a cream colored female betta darts in."A betta and a guppy?! I'm suprised tough guy over there hasnt eaten you yet," she blurted out. "Honestly, What are you hiding from?" she asked, looking at us curiously. I glare at her. She is in OUR cave and she must go! " GET.OUT." I snarl."Whoa there big guy.." she says, looking a bit amused. " I said GET OUT! Do you have a death wish or something? Because I would be VERY obliged to grant you that wish!" I glare at her, hoping to make her shrink against the cave wall then run away screaming. She returns the glare with almost equal force. There is no way I'm backing down. I will give you 5 seconds to get out of here. 1...2...3...4... I'm about to say 5 when she cuts me off.









"Fiv-" i started to say, but then the female betta suddenly shouted"I HAVE A LOADED WEAPON!" I looked at her blankly. She had grabbed Neptune. This was getting depressing. That was it. She had wasted her chance to leave... I was going to finish this! "STAY BACK.. OR I'LL..I'LL KILL HIM!" she shrieks. I stepped back. " Your bluffing!" I sneered, hoping I looked more sure of that statement than I felt. She glared at me"What will it be tough guy? Your territory or your friend," she asked, sneering. I stare at her. Neptune squirms out of her grip and swims up next to me. Of course, he could have got out of that situation on his own! I think. He's not a wimp... he's Neptune." Fine," I snap. You can go in THAT corner." I gesture to the coldest, smallest part of the cave. Suddenly that punk betta that attacked us earlier darts in the cave and looks at me, shocked."I'm so sorry," he whispers, sounding like the world just ended or something. I give the cream colored female one last angry look then I dart after the silver crowntail. Neptune looks at me. What are you DOING?! he mouths at me frantically. I shrug. " What, did you think I actually learned a lesson not to mess with other fish? "I say, half smiling. Then I swim after the other crowntail and he cautiously follows, leaving the cream colored betta alone in the cave, which I have a feeling isn't a good idea.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh man this is confusing haha..especially since some aren't in this one. :-D


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Are we combining this RP with the other?


Yeah, pretty much


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

The curious female spadetail is right in front of me now, her as sparkle as she starts drowning me with a gazillion questions, "Oh my goodness it really is you! I heard your kind had mysterious healing powers! Is it true? Is your kingdom's government a democracy or a monarchy? What is your duty as a prince?" I know she knows who I am, I let out a long sigh, and continue not even trying to disguise the sadness in my , voice, "Yes, I am Prince Silverbeam the current heir to the throne because my sister is currently missing. Yes, some of us have small healing powers, though we can't bring back the dead, because if we could the queen would still be with us. Considering the power of our kingdom is in my father's, the king's, hands, that makes us a monarchy. As prince I have many duties such as; protect my people- I am head of the kingdom's guard after all, helping out the king and the princess of course, and blah blah blah." I sigh again. "Listen I should be going soon..." my voice cracks a little as I continue, "I have... Something to... _Attend_ to..." I turn away and look around and look for the aquamarine green female I saw earlier. I didn't see her. I thought about her as I swam around, I was swimming around without a purpose, though. I wonder if I'll run into her, or this book geek again, I shrug off and just keep swimming around, and around...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey, can I change Draco's tail type from spade tail to halfmoon?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
Soon I finally caught up with the silver crowntail."Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." He continues to say sadly "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." I stare at him. What was I supposed to say to that? " No, I don't want revenge..." I pause awkwardly. Why did I even follow him? He seems different from when he was attacking me. He doesn't seem proud or noble anymore... just sad and...ashamed? What does he mean fullfill your duty? " So are you like a prince or something?" I ask. He nods. I'm about to argue, but he seems dead serious, and hey, now that he's not trying to kill me, he doesn't seem insane. " If you wanted to stay at that cave... I mean... you can stay... if you want..." My voice drifts off. Maybe that wasn't such a hot idea. How do I know this "prince" won't just pretend to be humbled then go back to his old self and try to kill me? I had tried this trick myself before and it was very affective... oh well. I would have to take my chances, at least I know what to expect.
~~~Oscar~~~
We dart in the opposite direction, looking for that fish. " Um... Mr. Fish? We'd be... happy to help! Where are you...?" i called. I sigh. " I think we lost him or something," I say nervously, looking at Manny, waiting for a response.
~~~Mika~~~
He answers all my questions, but he certainly doesn't sound very happy. "Listen, I should be going soon. I have something to... _Attend to..." He says glumly. "Wait! Your highness!" I call, but he already left. I sigh. There goes my chance to learn more about Waterflash. I barely knew anything, I thought miserably. Just 3rd grade level things. I wanted to learn so much more than continents, writing strategies, and basic math._


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Yet another betta for this RP

Name: Ori
Age: 2 and a half
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type:double tail
Color:metallic copper
Personality: straightforward, honest
Noteworthy: was supposed to be used to fight other bettas but refused to fight, was disposed of in stream, eventually came upon Waterflash and lived there until now, anyway.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~Princess Stardust~~
I've been in here for ten months now. Trapped in this tiny closet of a room. I've already cried for my mother, and fought for my brother, but it all seems useless. I've wanted to speak with the leader this whole time but the clansmen that bring me food always reject my harsh yelling, its always the same: "He's not ready. He will wait." And then they leave with me screaming hysterically and sobbing. But I don't anymore. I've given up. The clansmen come, and I stay silent with my head down and let silent tears stream down my face. I can't really speak anymore, my voice is hoarse. I look up and suddenly the door opens, but it's before the time I get food... The clansmen who walks in has no food... He looks at me and says, "The leader will see you now..."


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Ori~~~
For a moment, I am shocked. This whole process of being taken from my home to here is all a blur, but here I am, in a strange river, rather unlike our Waterflash kingdom. I sigh. I knew the few months I lived there had been too good to last. I wasn't anything important, just a peasant, but I had a home... I had friends. I look around. There seem to be other fish in the area. I catch a glimpse of a silver fish with diamond tips. I instantly recognize him as our beloved prince. He would help these fish and I! He could find shelter or... or anything really to help! he could do anything... he was the prince right? He was with another betta, a jet black crowntail with navy tips. Oh no... I know this betta. " YOUR HIGHNESS!" I scream " YOUR HIGHNESS LOOK OUT!" I swim up to him and glare at the other betta. " YOUR MAJESTY! WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH... WITH THAT!" The other betta looks at me with a puzzled expression on is face. That fish is a murderer! What in the world is he doing here? I remember this fish, I remember the horrible grim satisfaction on his face as he would look at his victims. I remember him almost destroying me, almost taking my life, and not even thinking of resisting the humans who wanted us to fight... not even thinking of the lives he took. I suppose he wouldn't remember me, after all he fought so many, how could he, I thought bitterly.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

(Happyhobbit sis here when you see stars its me adding Sunlight to this RP.)
Name:Sunlight
Age:2
Breed: Splendens
Color: Cream with yellow tips
Personality: Protective, Snappy, Clever (street smart) 
Noteworthy: NA


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
I don't wait for the female betta or the guppy to respond. I dash out of the cave quickly. I ram into a beautiful silver betta with blue tips."Hey watc- whoa," I marvel for a minute then quickly snap out of it.I see that jet-black betta behind him."Hey you got some visitors in your cave. Might wanna protect it, tough guy." I snap. He glares at me for a minute then says: "I told you to stay put."I glare at him more, then i finally speak up."Well, bye. I got things to do." I blot away in no particular direction. Suddenly I ram into a rock. Hard. Everything goes black.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Can I join?
Is it too late to join?
Name: Milly
Age (human years):1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: Female
Tail type: Halfmoon Plakat
Color: blue and white butterfly
Personality: Sweet, romantic, fun, shy, and brave.
Noteworthy:Ex breeder bought from petstore 
***************************************************
I hit the water with a splash, landing directly in front of a silver crowntail. Realizing my danger of being so vulnerable to such a large male, I quickly hid my self behind some plants. Nightmares from previous spawns flash back. Then the horrors of the petstore. I hide there, shaking, hoping this male has no interest. I was fast then, maybe I'll be fast enough to run now, if I need to. This tank seems pretty big.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
"Joey? Is that you?" Everything is blurry.. my vision comes into focus. A red veil tail looms over me. A little to closely."GAH! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?! WERE YOU GOING TO DO CPR OR SOMETHING!?" He blushes though i can hardly see it. "I..I was taking your pulse." He's kinda cute when he stammers.. GAH! WHAT WAS I THINKING! I can't just go gawking a every male betta i see! I DON'T EVEN KNOW HIM! Next to him is a blue betta. I stare at them for a moment. "My names Sunlight. What's yours?"


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

The crowntail doesn't seem to see me, but I see a big red veiltail looming over another betta, I catch his eye for a moment before darting away. I think he started chasing me. I dive beneath some more plants


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

I watch the cream rosetail and debate within myself the proper way to greet her without appearing offensive."Is this some kind of everybody-feel-sorry-for-sunlight-party?!" she suddenly blurts. I am taken aback by her sudden outburst and I nervously back away. I stop, soon after realizing my mistake. "My names Sunlight." she said. My face lit up."There. I said it. Now leave me be!" I could see the reluctance in her eyes as she said those words. I refused to leave. I could tell that she was a good fish. I really wanted to get to know her. Suddenly, she bursted out of the cave. I hated this awkwardness--not being able to respond fast enough. I felt a pang of sadness as I watched another betta I wanted to get to know swim away. I sank to the bottom of the cave, feeling useless and misunderstood. I wonder if I'll see the blue tipped silver crowntail again...I would love to help him with his quest. I continued thinking about him, hoping that we would be able to finally meet. I thought about the Waterflash Kingdom...it sounded familiar but I still was unable to recall it, nor how I knew of it.

-----After quite some time I blindly swim out of the cave, only to run into a group of other bettas.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

We were still looking for the betta who wanted us on his quest thing when we saw a female betta by a rock. I squeak. Is she dead?! I bend down to feel her pulse"GAH! WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?! WERE YOU GOING TO DO CPR OR SOMETHING!?" I turns red, well redder than I am anyway and say quietly " I was taking your pulse..." She seems to calm down then asks "My name is Sunlight. What's yours?" " I'm Oscar and he's Manny," I say looking at Manny nervously. " We should... uh... be going now... so bye..." I say staring at the ground. " Wait," She calls, and I stop."look! There's another betta sneaking into the cave!" I call out, then cover my mouth. I hope I didn't get her in trouble...
~~~Oscar~~~
" Wait!" I call. The turquiose betta knocks me over and we tumble to the water until we com to a stop. I look up and see the silver crowntail. "Oh! there you are!" I chirp." We were looking for you! We changed our minds. Would it be ok if we joined you?" Manny, who has caught up with us, mutters " As long as we're not pipsqueak and blue face..." I shrink back as I see a navy tipped crowntail go toward us.
~~~Ori~~~
The prince looks shocked and backs away from the black one a little.I continue to glare at the black crowntail and can't help noticing all his scars. Many of them have faded away, but if you look closely, you can see a few. he starts to speak. " That's not-" What?! He's denying it?! Rage fills me and I look at the prince. " Your highness, you probably don't know me but I lived in Waterflash, and I beg of you, get away from this betta! Or... or at least..." My voice trails off. The killer is now swimming up to a female and male betta and he doesn't look very thrilled.
~~~Basta~~~ 
I see a red male betta and a turqiouse female in a heap on the ground... coming from the direction of our cave. I sigh. Why do I even bother? I push aside the copper double tail and swim up to the 2 fish. " Did you possibly come from a cave?" I say, glaring at both of them. The red one backs away." yes...?" " I had no idea it was such a popular.... destination, " I say coldly. the silver betta must know what I am thinking because he seems like he is about to stop me from hurting the little twerps. He shoves me aside and begins to speak.
~~~Mika~~~ 
I wander around aimlessly while snacking on a bug I have classified as some sort of water arachnid. Suddenly I see a big red crowntail fighting a yellow female crowntail. Angry, I swim up to him. " Excuse me. I do believe you are in fact hurting this fish. Despite the fact that she has indeed infultrated your territory, would it possible to... ah... let it go for now?" He doesn't look espicially pleased and I think, Oh dear...


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I get up quickly and try to dash through the cave opening, the black male blocks my way. I flinch as he hits me down to the ground. Quickly I take an embarassingly small bite out of his dorsal. He doesn't even flinch. He closes in for what'll probably be the kill....


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
I have a strange urge to find that aguamarine fish.. I felt guilty turning down like that. I find her by the silver betta and there is now quite a crowd around him. "Uh.. um.. sorry about.. earlier... so uh what is your name?"I wait for her answer."Muse." she responds.I try to make conversation."So.. uh do you know that silver betta?" I point to the gorgeous silver one. I suddenly see Basta the jet-black betta advancing in on Oscar, and a turquoise female betta my face fills with anger for some reason I feel I owe him. (I managed to catch Basta's name in the silver betta's conversation.)I charge up to him ready to fight..


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

The black betta pins me against the wall ripping different pieces out of different fins. I cry out in pain and float to the ground....the last thing I see before I black out is another male betta charging towards me and the red veiltail.........


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Silverbeam~~~
Suddenly the black and navy-tipped betta is behind me. When I see him I look down guiltily and say, "Look, I know you're probably here for revenge which I deserve, so go ahead." I look back up to him as tears are starting to brim my eyes, "Just please, don't kill me. If you do, I'll never be able to protect them, I won't be able to fulfill my duty, and I'll never see my sister again." Still looking down, I close my eyes and wait for him to attack...

Why isn't he attacking? I look at him. He's just staring at me. "No, I don't want revenge..." He says slowly. He pauses, then continues, "So are you like a prince or something?" He asks me. I nod in reply. He looks like he's about to object but stops. He seems uncomfortable but still continues talking, "If you wanted to stay at that cave... I mean... you can stay... if you want..." He doesn't look very sure about it but before I can respond a cream colored females shoots out of the cave... And rams right into me. I know it was on accident so I just shake it off. Once she recovers from the little blow she says, "Hey watc- whoa." She stares i awe at me for a second then shakes her head and turns to Basta, I think I heard, who was now looking disgusted by her reaction to me. "Hey you got some visitors in your cave. Might wanna protect it, tough guy," She snaps at him. "I THOUGHT I told you to stay put!" He yells angrily. She glares at him, "Well, bye. I got things to do," she said snottily. She then, turns around and swims... Right into a big rocks and falls unconscious. I look over to Basta, who smacks his forehead, "Now, THAT is the saddest thing I've ever seen," He mutters under his breath. I snort while trying not to laugh. I know I should probably go help her but Basta wasn't budging and I figured someone would come along. Suddenly I see a familiar-looking copper double-tail, " YOUR HIGHNESS!!! YOUR HIGHNESS LOOK OUT!" " That fish is a murderer!" He shouts all the while glaring at Basta. I gasp and swim back a little. I look over at Basta who seems to have mixed reactions. First, he's confused, then he's shocked, and then he's annoyed. I eye him with suspicion but I don't think he's that concerned with me at the moment. 
I look over to see a little familiar-looking red guppy leaning over the annoying cream colored female from earlier. She was freaking out and he was blushing, I'm sorta glad someone helped her though... A blue fish swims up next to the little red one. Wait he's familiar too... It's pipsqueak and blue-face! I look down guiltily for a second then back up to see pipsqueak cover his mouth and then collide with a little turquoise female, I recognize her, she was dumped here right before me... I swim down to them to see if they're both still conscious. When I get down to them, I can see that the turquoise female looks like she just saw a ghost, she's so terrified and pipsqueak looks up, "Oh, there you are! We've been looking for you!" He chirps. When I raise an eyebrow, he continues, "We changed our minds. Would it be ok if we joined you?" Then blue-face swims up next to him, "As long as we're not pipsqueak and blue-face," He mutters. 

I look over to see the cream colored female and aquamarine green female from earlier talking. I can't make out much but I hear the aquamarine green female say "Muse." It must be her name... What a pretty name. I feel something stir in my chest but I don't know what it is... 

Just then the copper DT from earlier rushes up to me in a mad panic, "Your highness, you probably don't know me but I lived in Waterflash, and I beg of you, get away from this betta!" He says hysterically while gesturing toward Basta. "Or... Or, at least..." His voice trails off. Basta was now coming toward us all.

Basta doesn't look very happy, he pushes the copper DT out of the way and the copper DT darts off. He seems mostly annoyed with pipsqueak. (I still didn't have the chance to ask him what his name was!) "Did you possibly come from a cave?" Basta asks him while glaring. Pipsqueak squirms uncomfortably, "Yes...?" he says nervously. "I had no idea it was such a popular... Destination," he says coldly. I knew one way or another he was gonna hurt these fish. They helping me now so I need to protect them. I shove Basta aside and say, "Hey! It's cool, they're with me." He still seems annoyed and shoots me a glare but he still backs down. 

Suddenly the small turquoise female is intimidated and darts up a bites a small chunk out of Basta's dorsal fin. Something changes in Basta, I'm not sure what... While I'm thinking he's tearing her to shreds, she's unconscious before I can get him off her. I ram into him, probably harder than I should have. He seems dazed. I pick up the small female and shout, "WHY?!" at him. He snaps is head up as if waking up from a long day-dream. "Wha-?? OH! Uh-" He stammers confused. I lay the female on the river-bottom and swim up to face him, my eyes burning like fire into his. "I-I- Uhh... Ya see, it's not like that... The copper DT, and her... I-I- umm..." He stammers on. Then sighs. I wait for him to continue.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~basta~~~
I don't quite remember what happened next. It was just a flash of blind rage, and the only thing I REALLY remember was the outcome. Silverbeam looked angry, Neptune looked shocked, and that stupid copper DT just quietly said "I told you so..." The cream colored betta looks angry, too and seems like she wants to fight. I just stared at the beat up betta's limp body. "WHY?!" Silverbeam screamed. He rams into me angrily. " It.. it was more out of instinct! I...uh... It's not like that...." I say. " I used to fight other bettas fro the humans... so yes... techincally I guess I was a murderer, because I won every time. I lost... a lot fish I...cared about thanks to that. And him..." i gesture to the copper DT. " He must have been one of the last ones I fought since the humans removed them before I could do.... much." I don't mention much and I shift uncomfortably. If there is anything I don't want to talk about, Its that. Suddenly Neptune grabs the female from Silverbeam. In one huge flash of white, she is looking fine. Her fins aren't tattered, nor the slash from my anal fin on her cheek anymore. Then neptune falls to the ground and I dart over to him, not knowing if I am still welcome with Neptune in the first place or not.
~~~Oscar~~~
When the female bit him it seemed like the black betta finally cracked or something. He ripped a chunk out of her ventral fins, and slashed her with his fins, and bit and bit and bit. I didn't say anything, I was petrified in terror. Finally, she slumped to the ground. My eyes widened. Was she.... dead? The prince ( or was he a king?) ran up to her and slammed into the black crowntail. he deserved it, I think. I crane my head for a look at the female. Is she alright? The guppy steals her, then with a flash of strange white light she looks perfectly fine. I run up to her to see of she is ok. The guppy passes out and the navy-tipped crowntail swims up to him.
~~~Ori~~~
" STOP THAT!" I scream at the black betta as he hurts the poor female, over and over. He just pushes me aside while he continues to beat her. When he stops, she barely looks the same fish. I narrow my eyes at him and quietly say " I told you so..." A guppy grabs the female from Silverbeam and there is a flash of light, and I look away. This has happened before, I think. Many fish in the kingdom have healing powers. Still, it is a sight to see. When he is finished I swim up to his majesty. " Prince, will you really let this savage on your quest?" I ask. The prince hesitates and begins to answer.
~~~Mika~~~
Unfortunately, The red crowntail simply ignored me and continued to slash the female. She is knocked unconcious and I drag her away the best I can and I ask, " Are you alright?" which she obviously not... Finally I spot a nice spot of moss where we can rest.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
It's over before I can even react. The female lays on the ground barely moving, the guppy snatches her up and then she's healed?! I dart to the female betta's side."How..?" Muse just stands there, watching the whole scene stunned. I catch bits of Basta's argument with the silver betta and the coppper betta."Prince Silverbeam.." "Murder.." I storm up to them, i'm done being in the dark. I wait until the betta's quit arguing.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Milly*
I wake up, my body doesn't ache with pain anymore, but there are at least five bettas standing above me, looking at me questioningly. I try to back up but bump into the silver crown tail. I see that I'm surrounded and start panicking. Memories of the petstore and how I had to fight for some kids who put me in the same jar as a male.....I'm about to take a bite out of the silver crown tail when the red veiltail puts a fin on my back. I try to worm away but it isn't working...


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
The turquoise betta is flipping out. She trying to eat the silver ct... but Oscar puts a fin to restrain her. He doesn't want trouble. She squirms, she thinks he is trying to hurt her i speak up."Hey, we don't want any trouble, this a fine mess... please try to relax.."She calms down, sort of.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I shiver and try to remain calm. I realize they're not trying to hurt me but I can't help but stay nervous


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
Time has passed since the fight, everyones sleeping. I hear noises but when i look, no one is there. I sleeping in a cave, and most of the betta's names i know now. Milly, Ori, Sliverbeam, Neptune.. that guppy, and others. I can't recall the last time i was with so many bettas. I wander out of the cave, swimming to no where in particular but looking out for the rock. I see figures in the dark, so i turn back inside the cave.
(Oops a bit different for the one in other RP, oh well!)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I see everyone seems asleep, so I swim out as fast as I can, hoping no one follows me


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

I blindly swam out of the cave to find a whole group of bettas surrounding the silver crowntail. Something stirred inside of me, I was so happy to see him again. I also saw the cream rosetail and unconsciously swam towards her. "Uh.. um.. sorry about.. earlier... so uh what is your name?" My eyes lit up. "Muse" I said bluntly, caught in the moment. "So.. uh do you know that silver betta?" I glanced over at him longing to be able to speak to him. However, he seemed as if he had his fins full. "Well..I-" Her attention was immediately diverted. She bolted towards another betta, looking as if she were ready to launch an attack. 
----Suddenly I see a black betta ferociously attack a turquoise female. The next thing I know, shes unconscious. Anger swells up within me. I'm ready to give him an earful and maybe shred him when the silver crowntail does instead. I feel that same complicated feeling as I watch him, unable to understand it.
----Neptune then engulfs the turquoise female in a beautiful light. She emerges looking brand new..! My head aches as an overwhelming flood of memories enter it. Thats right. My life as a discarded betta is a lie. False artificial memories. I, Muse am part of the _Shadow Moon Clan_. I was born with an appearance entirely different from my clan, the perfect opportunity for me to complete tasks undercover. We had decided to raid the Waterflash kingdom and it was decided that I'd be part of the clean up patrol. I was released and my memories were locked away until I could find remaining Waterflash bettas to eliminate. 
Suddenly, the silver crowntail, whom I knew must be the prince was unconscious and sinking. "Your highness!" I shrieked with basta and another female. We all rushed forward worried, and in that moment, nothing mattered more to me than his well being. Another betta, who seemed knowledgeable in healing him, quickly tended to him.
----Now, I knew what I had to do...kill Neptune and the Prince. I didn't want to kill Neptune...or the Prince. My chest ached badly as I glanced longingly and guiltily at him. I'd pretend I hadn't remembered. At least for now...I...just couldn't..


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
I waved my fin."ME! ME! MEEE!" Basta rolled his eyes. "I WANT TO COOME!"
Maybe I was acting a little childish , but i didn't care."Yes, you may come..?"
"Sunlight." WATERFLASH KINDOM HERE I COME! I could spend the rest of my life there.. but then there was the shadow moon clan.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight*
Muse looked troubled so i swam up to her. "Whats wrong? You worried about Shadow moon clan too?"She sat for a second staring at Silverbeam. "He's beautiful isn't he?"She nods distantly." You know your the closest thing I have to a friend.. I really hope... that Shadow moon clan doesn't.." My sentence doesn't need to be finished.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
The female doesn't seem to be doing much interesting, and I'm about to leave when I hear a shriek. The blue male is wrapping himself around her and I smack him to the side. She stares at me. "You...you saved me?" " yeah... it was...um, the least I could do...." I stare at the ground. " I never caught your name..." I mutter. "Milly," she says. "Well Milly, we should probably head back." I say. We go back to the cave but I keep my distance. Ever thought about how awkward it is to converse with someone you almost killed? Silverbeam quickly swims up to us. He raises an eyebrow. i just shake my head. Soon we get back and he says "Ok! Everyone listen up! As most of you know, I'm going on a quest. If you've already asked me about accompanying me, raise a fin." Basta, Manny, Flamesong, Olive, Oliver, Oscar (pipsqueak), Neptune, and Draco all do. "Alright... I say raise a fin if would like to come too. I hesitate. I still have NO clue what he was talking about, and where was the proof all these fish weren't raving lunatics? I sigh, then raise my fin anyway. " Ok Silverbeam, you better tell me what this is all about." He looks suprised, like he didn't know I had no idea, then begins to speak. When he is finished, I sigh. This would be one weird quest. 

~~~Ori~~~~
I sigh. I got horribly lost in a swarm of amazon swords. What in the world am I going to do? I look around. Which direction back to the cave? I see a flash of red and recognize her from our little group. Relieved, I follow her back to the cave. I need to talk to his majesty, I think. Right away. His majesty is possibly telling a story when I arrive. " Your highness!" I hiss. I need to talk to you... PRIVATELY." I stare at the black crowntail in the corner. " Your majesty, please, do us all a favor. Get rid of the black one! Don't you get it?! HE KILLED HIS OWN FAMILY! I SAW IT WITH MY OWN EYES! HE KILLED WHAT COULD HAVE BEEN A MATE! HE-" I realize I am yelling and say quietly., " Your highness, this is your decision, but I will be honest with you. I do not trust that fish. Not one bit." 
~~~Mika~~~
I am so so so excited. I shall at last get a look at the great kingdom of Waterflash. If only I had that book to classify more of the kingdom when I get there. Suddenly a chill goes through me. I will battle... shadow moon clan warriors... I can't help it. I feel scared of this journery, suddenly. Will the sights I see be worth my life?
_


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Milly*
C-can I come with you guys?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight* 
So many have joined now, I'm trying to recall their names. I study the newcomer, Firefly she calls herself. She looks menacing. Very, menacing. She and Basta would make a good pair. I snicker to myself. Milly and Muse are acting strange. Milly is acting more..well.. confident. Muse, it seems something has opened in her.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

(how come we keep up with this one when we're posting the exact same things on each one?)


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

You know lilyandquiggly, I have no idea.... I'm sure Silverbeam has a good explanation though. (not the prince lol  )
~~~Basta~~~
I look around for Neptune. I haven't seen him since he blacked out a while ago. I spot him by a ball of moss in the cave and awkwardly swim up to him. " So... are you alright...?" He nods cheerfully. I watch him curl up in the moss ball happily, and I sigh. I see a betta named... Muse? She is in a corner watching Silverbeam with such adoration I have to look away. Duh, she loved him. And that moron of a prince loves her back. But I know from experience love isn't real. There is always a catch. I will have my eye on this "Muse," I think.
~~~Ori~~~
The prince seems annoyed and tells me the crowntail, Basta is valuableto our little team. " Of course, your highness..." I mutter, embarassed I have made him annoyed. I will have to make this up to him later, I think. " And... this is none of my business, but... do we have a plan to attack the...the..." I shudder. The clan that caused this disaster. I am to scared to say its name?! " Shadowmoon Clan." he finishes. " yes, I have a plan. You will see it in good time." he says more patiently. I nod and bow. 
~~~Mika~~~
I suddenly see an intriguing cave dwelling plant and excited for this small discovery, as I have never heard of it, I ram right into a scarlet and orange female. " Oh my goodness, are you alright?" i ask worriedly. I crane my neck over her, she is blocking the plant! " I do not by any means, mean to be rude, but I need to investigate that intriguing plant...." My voice trails off as she stares at me. I turn red. Is it so odd to be curious about that around you and to yearn to learn and learn? I am not a nerd, I think to myself. I am a SCIENTIST! I feel better with this positive thought and swim over to investigate that plant.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

You guys are posting the same thing, I made this rp so we could know more about the kingdom it wouls be better if you made up some characters that live in the kingdom.
~~~Princess Stardust~~~
The leader walks in the room in a very dutiful manner. "Let me go!" I struggle against the harsh binds they kept me in. He laughed smugly and swam up to me. He slowly caressed underneath my chin with his fin as he said, "Just they way I like my females." I spit and ripped my head away from him. "Feisty, are we?" Even though he said the remark in his cool manner, I had angered him and he swam up to smacked my face, hard. I let out a load moan, and lifted my head to face him, still glaring. "Listen princess, coroporate. Do what I say, and don't be difficult. And maybe, just maybe, I let your little brother live," He says evily. I see silverbeam flash in my mind. _No, they can't... I, won't let them._ I look him my anger was now boiling over, "I'll ask one more time. LET. ME. GOOOOOO!!!!" I let out a scream as a lightning bolt shoots through the room. As symbol appears on my forehead, a lightning bolt with a crown around it engulfed in a blue flame. I let out another scream as the blue light crackles around me. The leader flies back. Suddenly I feel him, Silverbeam. We were one...
I'm winding my way through the caves and shoot out into open water. I swim for miles and miles. I look forward and see the gates to my kingdom. I shout, "Hey op-" A black plakat betta rams into me, I already know. I was followed. Everything goes black...


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

New character!
Name: Emerald
Age: 5
Breed: Splenden
Gender: Female
Tail Type: Veil Tail
Color: Dark green, and light green tips, scales shine in sunlight 
Personality: Quiet, obedient, shy, kind, tolerant
Noteworthy: Maid to the prince and princess of the Waterflash Kingdom since they were born.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Name: Madame
Age: 12
Breed: Splenden
Gender: Female
Tail Type: CT
Color: Royal Blue
Personality: Advice giving, loving, loyal, caring, protective, and adventurous
Noteworthy: Grandmother of Prince and Princess, will protect them at all cost, is extremely tough for an old girl.
*Madame*
I swim in the dark, trying to find my Grandson. I don't know if they took him but if I find one of the clan I swear I'll kill them. Messing with my grandson like that


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Emerald~~~
_"Stardusssst!!!!!!!!!!" Silverbeam screams. He starts swimming after them. I'm grab him by the tail, "No! You cannot Prince!" I sob. "Let me go!!" He screams, "I have to save her!!! Em, let me goooo!!!" He gives in and turns around and sobs into my scales. I cry too, holding him like his mother would have. But she wasn't there to. He hugs me, "I know, I know..." I say quietly._

My eyes flutter open. I had slept just restlessly. I walk over to my corral dresser in my small room, I knew I was blessed to even have a room in the palace, I was the personal maid their highnesses but it got cramped and small sometimes, even still. I pick up a small picture which showed the princess, prince, and I all smiling goofily back when things we peaceful and fun. I sigh as little tears slide down my cheeks. The prince had been gone for about 8 months now. He was captured by humans. I swim over to my window and look out and up to the top of the river basin, _Silverbeam,_ I think, _Wherever you are, just please tell me your alive..._

---QUICK NOTE---
Yes, it's a fantasy so, _yes_, she can have a picture underwater.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Basta~~~
I suddenly wake up from my sleep, panting. Why do I keep having these stupid dreams? They are more like flashbacks. I have lived this stuff and aren't dreams, oh I don't know... not supposed to be real?! I need some time alone. I look around and quietly swim out of the cave. I don't know or care how I will get back to the cave, but I finally find a dark spot with rocks, with no life except for a couple dead plants. Great. it suits me right now. I glumly sit there when I here something behind me. A very big,very hungry looking giant fish is looking right at me. I try to bite it but it barely leaves a dent. So what do I do? I swim! I dart in zigzags, trying to confuse the big fish. I see Milly and shout. "Milly! What are you DOING?! get back to the cave! Tell them we have company!" When there is one of these things there must be more, I think. The cave comes into sight and I dart into it, catching a glimpse of celestial. What the...? I think.Then realizing I'm luring the fish into here, I swim as fast as I can out of it and try to lure the predator away. Hopefully someone will come. If not, I'm toast. 
~~~Mika~~~
I stare at the plant, trying to give it a name. I just can not think of anything suitable... I smile sleepily, and stare at it happily. At least I found something I have never seen before... My head falls on the plant and I quickly fall asleep, with only distant shouts as noise... 
~~~Oscar~~~
Everyone is settling down, and I'm tired too. I curl up and wonder when we will be starting our quest. A couple fish are quietly talking but oblivious to them and other noises, I slowly drift off to sleep.
~~~Ori~~~
I feel ready to sleep when suddenly Milly bursts in. Only a few of us are awake by now so I among others go and ask what's wrong. " Milly! You look like you saw a ghost! What happened?" What she says makes me gasp.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Milly*
There's a HUGE black fish chasing Basta! It's going to eat him! Help! Madame dashes out, nipping at the big fish. She nips his eyes, he runs away, leaving the worn out Basta behind


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

*Sunlight* 
I distract the fish away from Basta, then a ancient betta comes out of no where and nips him in the nose. The fish meets her eyes then starts to swim away. I'm positive I hear it say:"Next time old lady, Shadowmoon clan will have no mercy." Muse looks slightly worried like the fish gave her a message too. "Who are you?" The old fish says, "Madame, and I'm Silverbeam and Stardust's Grandmother." Muse's expression turns from pondering to frustration. She swims away, but I swim after her. "MUSE! WAIT UP!"


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*Madame* 
"Is my Silvey here? I need to speak to him now!"


----------

